# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Sưu tầm các mẫu thiết kế CNC đẹp, độc đáo làm ý tưởng cho việc DIY

## CKD

Mục này chuyên trưng các hình ảnh, các mẫu thiết kế CNC đẹp & độc đáo hoặc những mẫu CNC đơn giản, dễ thực hiện v.v...
Nói chung lại là những mẫu máy CNC, làm ý tưởng để có thể định hình lại kiểu mẫu CNC mà mình muốn làm.

Với CKD, mỗi khi có nhu cầu thực hiện chế cháo thì bước đầu tiên là hình dung được hết các mục tiêu, từ mục tiêu gia công cho đến mục tiêu hoàn thiện cả về tính năng cũng như ngoại hình. Sau đó mới quyết định là sẽ chọn cái gì và bỏ cái gì cho nó phù hợp hơn với nhu cầu, cũng như phù hợp hơn với năng lực gia công mà mình có. Tránh trường hợp đặt mục tiêu quá lớn, vượt quá tầm với dẫn tới dự án gặp khó khăn khi triển khai.
Giai đoạn đầu khá khó khăn, việc hình dùng hết nhu cầu gia công cũng như hình dung được kết cấu, thiết kế, các chi tiết máy. Để giảm tải cho cái não, CKD thường chọn cách dạo quanh internet và học hỏi, tham khảo các mẫu máy có cùng mục tiêu. Sau đó lên ý tưởng thực hiện lại theo năng lực gia công mà mình có.

Mình nghĩ các mẫu máy trên internet là gợi ý, là ý tưởng để ta có thể tham khảo, học hỏi mỗi khi thực hiện việc thiết kế & hoàn thiện CNC. Đó là một phần của kế thừa và phát triển.

_Phần lớn các hình ảnh ở đây được sưu tầm từ internet, có thể là nguồn từ chính diễn đàn mình, cũng có thể là từ các diễn đàn hoặc web site khác. Mục tiêu là muốn lưu giữ lại nên ảnh sẽ được lôi về diễn đàn, đồng thời trích dẫn link nguồn (đề phòng ảnh gốc bị mất)._

*Các bạn thấy ưng ý mẫu nào thì cóp nhặt về đây nhé..*

Hình ảnh đầu tiên là mô hình C frame do CKD thực hiện
các bạn có thể xem thêm chi tiết tại chủ đề Kết cấu C frame, thiết kế, hoàn thiện & đã theo chồng về nơi xứ xa  :Wink: 

Ưu điểm của thiết kế này là tận dụng các bộ trượt cũ, kết hợp với khung được làm từ thép V hàn ghép kết cấu.
Có cả cơ cấu căn chỉnh vuông góc Z với mặt XY.

----------

Ona

----------


## CKD

Mẫu C frame do bạn Mạnh Tường thực hiện.
các bạn có thể xem thêm chi tiết tại chủ đề C frame MINI lắp ghép

Sản phẩm này hoàn toàn tận dụng từ các chi tiết tháo máy, hệ thống điện được DIY rất nhiều.

----------

Gamo, Mạnh Tường, nhatson, Ona

----------


## Gamo

Tủ điện cool quá ta

----------


## Nam CNC

sưu tầm cái gì , khoe máy cũ hoài ta , tự thấy cái tiêu đề máy cnc đẹp thôi không dám post vào .... phải chi nói cnc ve chai thì đưa vô chứ , đưa bậy ăn gạch cho vỡ đầu à ???

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

> sưu tầm cái gì , khoe máy cũ hoài ta , tự thấy cái tiêu đề máy cnc đẹp thôi không dám post vào .... phải chi nói cnc ve chai thì đưa vô chứ , đưa bậy ăn gạch cho vỡ đầu à ???


Cụ ơi.. ai cũng phải tự hào hàng của mình tốt, là đẹp hết á (muốn bảo nhất quả đất, không thể tin được, thật là tuyệt vời nhưng sợ ăn gạch thật).
Nhưng mà quan trọng là ý tưởng thiết kế, kết hợp các thành phần lại cơ.. cái này mỗi người có cái hay riêng...
Chủ đề này hình thành vì thói quen thôi, em trước khi làm gì cũng dạo quanh, xem xét các ý tưởng, góp nhặt & so sánh với điều kiện của mình xong mới tiến hành. Nên mới hay cũ đều là gợi ý tốt.
Còn vụ đẹp thì ai mà chã cầu thị hả đại ca, ai em không chắc chứ em mà thấy cái gì đẹp là nhìn mút mắt à...

----------


## ahdvip

> Cụ ơi.. ai cũng phải tự hào hàng của mình tốt, là đẹp hết á (muốn bảo nhất quả đất, không thể tin được, thật là tuyệt vời nhưng sợ ăn gạch thật).
> Nhưng mà quan trọng là ý tưởng thiết kế, kết hợp các thành phần lại cơ.. cái này mỗi người có cái hay riêng...
> Chủ đề này hình thành vì thói quen thôi, em trước khi làm gì cũng dạo quanh, xem xét các ý tưởng, góp nhặt & so sánh với điều kiện của mình xong mới tiến hành. Nên mới hay cũ đều là gợi ý tốt.
> Còn vụ đẹp thì ai mà chã cầu thị hả đại ca, ai em không chắc chứ em mà thấy cái gì đẹp là nhìn mút mắt à...


tại hàng ổng làm thì chạy ngon mà mỗi tội không có đẹp (ai cũng kêu bác gớm - nhất là mấy cái táp lô điện  :Big Grin:  ) nên ganh tị tí đó mà  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

để tui đưa táp lô vào tủ điện rồi chụp, làm gì dữ vậy. Lát nữa chụp hình đưa cái con đang chạy lên khoe luôn , nó là cái máy cày ra tiền á.

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay dạo CNCZone.com thấy có mẫu máy này. Cũng rất đa dụng có thể làm router, plasma, laser v.v....
Dù phương pháp thực hiện rất đơn giản: chỉ cần cắt, khoan, chấn, đột. Nhưng với điều kiện ở VN ta muốn làm vậy cũng khó vì đòi hỏi thiết bị phải chính xác chút. Mà thiết bị chính xác thì khó mà triển khai đơn lẻ, mấy chổ làm lẻ thì máy xuống cấp thấy ớn, chổ có máy ngon thì không chịu làm hàng lẻ. Hic hic.. âu cũng là cái khó của anh em DIY chúng ta.

Link gốc: Grunblau (Rustbelt) Platform CNC
Tác giả: Brian Oltrogge
Web site: www.grunblau.com





* Tác giả gia công cắt bằng Laser CNC

----------

Gamo, kametoco, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái clip cho hoành tráng.

----------


## CKD

Công cụ giúp làm các chi tiết trên, không tầm thường chút nào  :Wink: 







Gecko quen thuộc.

----------


## CKD

Quá đẹp





Mặt bàn router được làm thế này đây






Hoàn thành rồi

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Tập kết linh kiện

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Ôi ôi............ quá cool  :Cool:

----------

Gamo, kametoco

----------


## Nam CNC

chú CKD mở cái mục gì đẹp mới cho post vào thì máy của anh làm gì được vào đây , chán quá , hạ cái tiêu chuẩn mỹ thuật xuống tí xíu đi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> chú CKD mở cái mục gì đẹp mới cho post vào thì máy của anh làm gì được vào đây , chán quá , hạ cái tiêu chuẩn mỹ thuật xuống tí xíu đi.


Thì đại ca cứ mở chủ đề khác cho nó phù hợp với tiêu chí.
Ví dụ:
- CNC ngon bổ mà chẳng rẻ.
- Cái bảng điện thần thánh  :Confused: 
- Công cụ kiếm xèng v.v...

----------


## Luyến

thích mấy cái của các bác bên Zone show lên. đẹp, kiểu dáng công nghiệp, phong cách hiện đại.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Khà khà....
CKD mở mục tự sướng!

Hôm nọ qua thăm khách hàng thấy kiểu máy này cũng tạm được....

Hỏi ra thì là made in Vietnam.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Cái này giống hàng ông anh quá ta?

----------


## sieunhim

cái mẫu bác CKD post đẹp quá. em đang làm con máy 6090 (mà chưa đâu vào đâu :Smile: ). các bác có kinh nghiệm cho em hỏi ké tí, *thường máy đục gỗ nên để vai X cao bao nhiêu* _(tính từ mặt bàn lên đến đáy thanh ngang trục X)_. Cái này em chưa làm bao giờ nên ko biết. Em để 200 có ổn không

----------


## Nam CNC

thấy cái mặt ông anh Giang này qua cái tấm che luôn mà bày đặt khoe hé hé.

----------


## CKD

Hôm rồi đi thăm khách hàng.. thấy con máy này.
Không đẹp mà cũng chẵng xấu. Bao che hơi cẩu thả nhưng được cái "ma dzê in việt nam" nên chộp lại đem khoe. Hưởng ứng tinh thần người việt và hàng việt.


Xem thêm thì click vào đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/61...400x600x120-V1

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## CKD

Lại ghé qua Cao Lãnh, thấy con này nó đang cày cấy.
Không đẹp mà cũng chẵng xấu. Bao che hơi cẩu thả nhưng được cái "ma dzê in việt nam" nên chộp lại đem khoe. Hưởng ứng tinh thần người việt và hàng việt.


Xem thêm thì click vào đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...400x600x120-V2

----------


## CKD

Ma dzê in VN nhiều quá lại bảo mình tự khen mình.. nên đi khen một mẫu máy CNC của mấy anh trời Âu. Máy này muốn DIY giống vậy cũng khó à.
Nguồn từ http://www.cnc-magic.ru/

----------

Gamo, GOHOME, solero

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái clip 5 axis cho nó máu

----------

Gamo

----------


## huuminhsh

máy 5 trục có dùng mach 3 điều khiển được ko ta ?

----------


## CKD

> máy 5 trục có dùng mach 3 điều khiển được ko ta ?


Được bạn.. quan trọng với mấy 4-5 axis là vẽ và tạo toolpath.. chứ controller không phải là vấn đề lớn  :Smile:

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## CKD

Có vài con máy hạng micro, cũng thuộc dạng nồi đồng cối đá. Post lên làm ý tưởng cho anh em DIY

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Con này đục tranh gỗ được không bác chủ ui ?



Hành trình khoảng bằng tờ A4 í ạ ? em thấy ray bản rộng thía lày nhiều nơi có bán ợ, lắp 1 thanh cũng dễ, đỡ phải căn nhiều .

----------


## tungas123456

Các mẫu đẹp quá ạ lưu lại sau này học hỏi

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Con này đục tranh gỗ được không bác chủ ui ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hành trình khoảng bằng tờ A4 í ạ ? em thấy ray bản rộng thía lày nhiều nơi có bán ợ, lắp 1 thanh cũng dễ, đỡ phải căn nhiều .


Đục được bác ợ!

Nhưng em nghĩ đục trên PCB

----------

Tuấn

----------


## solero

Em có post video em này bên topic kia nhưng cho thêm vào đây cho các bác tham khảo. 

http://www.originalmind.co.jp/products/kitmill_ast#1

----------

Bongmayquathem, h-d, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

cái này dễ làm theo nè .






http://cncbotto.com/

giá đâu cỡ 950 000 yen , cỡ 200 tr thì phải.

----------

Gamo

----------


## huuminhsh

> Em có post video em này bên topic kia nhưng cho thêm vào đây cho các bác tham khảo. 
> 
> http://www.originalmind.co.jp/products/kitmill_ast#1


bác làm tụi em thèm quá nhưng mà ứ chơi được đâu về tới vn chắc cũng 160tr á.

----------


## Nam CNC

Máy kitmill AST200 cái này dành cho làm đồ chơi hay tạo mẫu thôi , em nhận xét thẳng thắn , nó còn thua xa mấy cái máy của nhiều anh em trên đây và trong đó có mấy cái máy của em.... 

những cái máy này em tham khảo kiểu dáng chủ yếu và nhìn vào đó để nhận biết ưu khuyết cho cái máy sắp tới .

Tính ra đồ mới của nhật rất đắt , nếu các bạn có mua hàng mới thì sẽ nắm được cái giá , do anh em mua hàng 2nd loại xịn giá ve chai nên thỉnh thoảng tính cái giá thấy chán .

----------


## Tuấn

> Máy kitmill AST200 cái này dành cho làm đồ chơi hay tạo mẫu thôi , em nhận xét thẳng thắn , nó còn thua xa mấy cái máy của nhiều anh em trên đây và trong đó có mấy cái máy của em.... 
> 
> những cái máy này em tham khảo kiểu dáng chủ yếu và nhìn vào đó để nhận biết ưu khuyết cho cái máy sắp tới .
> 
> Tính ra đồ mới của nhật rất đắt , nếu các bạn có mua hàng mới thì sẽ nắm được cái giá , do anh em mua hàng 2nd loại xịn giá ve chai nên thỉnh thoảng tính cái giá thấy chán .


Bác cứ tính tròn là như thế này : để bán có tí lãi, cty nhật tính vào giá sản phẩm mỗi ngày công lắp đặt, gia công khoảng 1000usd. Vậy nếu cái máy người ta làm hết 1 tuần, với 2 người thợ thì bác cộng 14 000 usd với tiền vật tư nữa là ra.

Thế mạnh của mình là nhân công rẻ hơn, nhưng thế mạnh của họ là làm ăn đàng hoàng hơn. Vậy nếu bác lắp máy mà làm đầng hoàng thì đương nhiên giá thành ít hơn nhiều so với máy nhật rồi. Còn bác mua máy mới với giá dưới 10 000usd thì làm sao mà nó ngon được ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

do tính cạnh tranh kèm với giảm chất lượng nên mấy năm nay em không bán máy nữa , việc bán được 1 cái máy là đã mệt , cộng với trách nhiệm và bảo hành còn mệt hơn , do đó đeo theo giá thị trường em không chơi , tự em làm máy cho em xài thì ok.

trong đây là nghiên cứu mẫu máy , em hạn chế nói về kinh doanh vậy.

Dòng mini Cframe không nhất thiết là đúc , chỉ khi nào các bạn muôn phay sắt hãy tính tới. Em thấy DIY thì học theo ABCNC là ok , còn kim loại màu thì khung thép hàn hay lắp ghép bằng ren , module bằng nhôm cũng là quá đủ.

----------


## nhatson

> do tính cạnh tranh kèm với giảm chất lượng nên mấy năm nay em không bán máy nữa , việc bán được 1 cái máy là đã mệt , cộng với trách nhiệm và bảo hành còn mệt hơn , do đó đeo theo giá thị trường em không chơi , tự em làm máy cho em xài thì ok.
> 
> trong đây là nghiên cứu mẫu máy , em hạn chế nói về kinh doanh vậy.
> 
> Dòng mini Cframe không nhất thiết là đúc , chỉ khi nào các bạn muôn phay sắt hãy tính tới. Em thấy DIY thì học theo ABCNC là ok , còn kim loại màu thì khung thép hàn hay lắp ghép bằng ren , module bằng nhôm cũng là quá đủ.


Đúc rẻ hơn , năng suất hơn

----------


## Nam CNC

Chính xác , đồng ý với bác Linh ở điểm này , nhưng làm đơn chiếc việc đúc gang sẽ khó khăn hơn , việc phải tạo mẫu , đem đi đúc , sau đó đem về gia công lại , sau đó sau khi phay ra mới biết có dùng được không vì ở giữa có khuyết tật là lên đường , cùng với đòi hỏi cao thì đúc phải thường hóa lại để tránh ứng suất vẫn diễn ra trong 1 thời gian khá dài ..... nói chung đúc sẽ đòi hỏi khá nhiều việc hiểu biết và nhiều việc phải làm nếu đúc gang.

thời gian rãnh rỗi vẫn tìm được đủ đồ chơi ve chai cho 1 con máy cho riêng mình , nhưng hàng loạt thì bỏ qua vậy.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Chính xác , đồng ý với bác Linh ở điểm này , nhưng làm đơn chiếc việc đúc gang sẽ khó khăn hơn , việc phải tạo mẫu , đem đi đúc , sau đó đem về gia công lại , sau đó sau khi phay ra mới biết có dùng được không vì ở giữa có khuyết tật là lên đường , cùng với đòi hỏi cao thì đúc phải thường hóa lại để tránh ứng suất vẫn diễn ra trong 1 thời gian khá dài ..... nói chung đúc sẽ đòi hỏi khá nhiều việc hiểu biết và nhiều việc phải làm nếu đúc gang.
> 
> thời gian rãnh rỗi vẫn tìm được đủ đồ chơi ve chai cho 1 con máy cho riêng mình , nhưng hàng loạt thì bỏ qua vậy.


một khi làm thương mại là dân pro, 1 số kho khăn của dân DIY mình ko nên tình vào khì tính cho business.
đúc cũng ko rẻ, trước em đọc ở đâu đó làm đủ quy trình giá hình như 2.2usd <> 3.2USD/kg

----------


## Nam CNC

thương mại , ngày trước 1 năm làm 1 con , có khi được 4 con , mỗi con mỗi yêu cầu khác nhau vậy sao dám làm hàng loạt... chắc cái hàng loạt này chỉ có mấy anh thương mại lớn , 1 tháng tầm 10 con trở lên thì mới dám suy nghĩ.


Nhatson , chổ nào đúc dúng quy trình ? cho anh em biết đi , ở VN hay nước ngoài ?

----------


## Tuấn

Trên dưới 1 usd/kg là đặt được rồi bác Nam CNC ui. Em biết một đơn vị đúc thuê hộp số, vòi phun cho mersedes, chắc phải gạ lão TCM làm chuột bạch cho cái máy lắp con sờ pín của bác mới được

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

Ở SG giờ đúc (khuôn cát, làm đơn chiếc, mẫu do khách mang tới) cho gang xám GX15 khoảng 25k/kg. Thường hóa bằng lò ủ hồi lâu em nghe bảo khoảng 6k/kg. Chất lượng có vẻ ổn. Nếu so với chế tạo bằng thép hàn thì đắt gấp 2 - 2,5 lần.

Có thể yêu cầu mác gang hợp kim cao hơn hoặc tự mang nguyên liệu (gang hợp kim đúc chi tiết máy) đến để đúc.

Thanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------

